

Mark Cuban Calls on ISPs to Block P2P - nickb
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Mark-Cuban-Urges-ISPs-to-Block-P2P-89635

======
rms
<http://www.blogmaverick.com/2007/11/23/p2p-part-3/>

------
mrtron
Mark Cuban made his money on a content distribution network - no wonder he
hates p2p.

~~~
rms
Mark Cuban made his money on irrational exuberance. I wish I could have got in
on that.

~~~
mrtron
I once got in an email argument with Mark...the guy is crazy. He is the most
opinionated, brash, and arrogant person I have ever dealt with.

It worked very well for him though.

------
nextmoveone
That's super gay. I don't download or distribute P2P content, but still.

